# Pietro Grasso eletto Presidente del Senato



## Kurt91 (16 Marzo 2013)

Alle 16.30 ci sarà il ballottaggio per eleggere il Presidente del Senato, partita che verrà contrapposti Grasso e Schifani. I grillini sono fermi ai loro candidati anche se alcuni potrebbero votare Grasso, candidato del PD ed ex procuratore anti mafia di Palermo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Marzo 2013)

Grasso tutta la vita se dobbiamo vedere ancora in giro Schifani.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Marzo 2013)

Credo vinca Schifani però.


----------



## smallball (16 Marzo 2013)

x quello che durera',comunque la vittoria non dovrebbe sfuggire e Grasso


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> comunque la vittoria non dovrebbe sfuggire e Grasso



Non ne sono tanto convinto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2013)

Grasso tutta la vita ...


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2013)

Un procuratore antimafia in senato  figo


----------



## Doctore (16 Marzo 2013)

se vince grasso si torna a votare immediatamente.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grasso tutta la vita ...



Ora che c'è da prendere una decisione seria, vediamo se il M5S mantiene la promessa di votare punto per punto. Grasso non mi sembra affatto un "impresentabile".


----------



## Hammer (16 Marzo 2013)

Grasso non lo sopporto. Però rispetto a Schifani è oro colato

La votazione metterà a dura prova il M5S


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Un procuratore antimafia in senato  figo



Grasso è una persona di valore. Per me scelta ottima e non a caso anche i grillini sono in seria difficoltà. Spero che mantengano la promessa di votare punto per punto.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Marzo 2013)

Pare che Berlusconi, dimesso ieri dal San Raffaele e arrivato a Roma oggi, abbia chiesto frettolosamente un incontro con Monti. Grillini sempre più decisivi per evitare che venga eletto Schifani al Senato.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Grasso è una persona di valore. Per me scelta ottima e non a caso anche i grillini sono in seria difficoltà. Spero che mantengano la promessa di votare punto per punto.



Si si lo so!!! Lo vorrei fortemente anch'io!


----------



## Hell Krusty (16 Marzo 2013)

Marco Di Fonzo ‏@marcodifonzo
si sentono urla arrivare dalla commissione del senato dove si riunisce gruppo 5 stelle

*E' un giornalista credo di SkyTG24...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

*Senato, M5S verso libertà di voto*
I senatori del Movimento Cinque Stelle, ancora riuniti nell'aula della decima commissione al senato, starebbero per decidere per la libertà di voto in aula. A breve l'ufficialità


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2013)

le ultime danno Montiani e m5s schede nulle/bianche


----------



## smallball (16 Marzo 2013)

se fosse cosi' eletto Grasso ed elezioni quasi inevitabili


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2013)

Edit: mi sa che ho scritto na cavolata... su rainews c'era la scritta, in parità vince grasso per anzianità XDDD pensavo lo avessere eletto


----------



## Hell Krusty (16 Marzo 2013)

*Senatori siciliani M5S: "Se vince Schifani, in Sicilia ci fanno un mazzo così"*
"Se vince Schifani, quando torniamo in Sicilia ci fanno un mazzo così": con questa motivazione i senatori siciliani presenti alla riunione dei neoeletti del M5S al Senato hanno convinto i colleghi a non dare una indicazione vincolante per il ballottaggio al Senato. "Noi votiamo Grasso", hanno aggiunto i senatori.


----------



## Miro (16 Marzo 2013)

Schifani  ma quando si ritira?


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2013)

io ho avuto conati di vomito a veder foto di Formigoni e Scilipoti in senato...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

Da preferire Grasso senza dubbio.


----------



## Hell Krusty (16 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da preferire Grasso senza dubbio.


Ma non solo rispetto a Schifani, ma anche rispetto a Orellana, il candidato del M5S+L


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2013)

Dovrebbe essere presidente del Senato Pietro Grasso. Ha preso circa 13 voti in più di quelli che li spettavan dal solo PD


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

In attesa della verifica delle schede. In vantaggio Grasso.


----------



## Vinz (16 Marzo 2013)

*Presenti *313 *Votanti *313
*Grasso *137
*Schifani *117
*Bianche *52
*Nulle *7

Pietro Grasso è eletto come presidente del Senato


----------



## Vinz (16 Marzo 2013)

Comunque Grasso è quello di "Darei un premio a Silvio Berlusconi per la lotta alla mafia"...


----------



## Lollo7zar (16 Marzo 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> *Presenti *313 *Votanti *313
> *Grasso *137
> *Schifani *117
> *Bianche *52
> ...




contando che del pd sono 124
del pdl preciso 117

qualcuno di monti o m5s ha votato per grasso, si dice siano i senatori siciliani del m5s che se veniva eletto schifani non si sarebbero pututi far più vedere in faccia dai loro elettori siciliani

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> io ho avuto conati di vomito a veder foto di Formigoni e Scilipoti in senato...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

Grasso è stato eletto anche con i voti di alcuni del M5S.


----------



## Hell Krusty (16 Marzo 2013)

Quindi oggi è il chip sottopelle che gli ha imposto di votare scheda bianca?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Marzo 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Quindi oggi è il chip sottopelle che gli ha imposto di votare scheda bianca?



Be hanno votato il loro candidato fino a quando è stato possibile. 

Oggi un risultato sarebbe arrivato lo stesso anche con la schede bianche, ieri invece votando scheda bianca si perdeva solo tempo.


----------



## Livestrong (16 Marzo 2013)

Grillo se è coerente butti fuori quelli che hanno votato per Grasso


----------



## Hammer (16 Marzo 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Comunque Grasso è quello di "Darei un premio a Silvio Berlusconi per la lotta alla mafia"...



Si appunto, non è che mi stia particolarmente simpatico

Intendo dire, sa di quello che dice?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Grillo se è coerente butti fuori quelli che hanno votato per Grasso



Se ciao


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Grillo se è coerente butti fuori quelli che hanno votato per Grasso




....Grillo non è fesso, non lo farà.


----------



## Ale (16 Marzo 2013)

ottima notizia


----------



## Hammer (16 Marzo 2013)

Comunque il M5S si sta tirando la zappa sui piedi con queste cose. Sono fatti che non mettono d'accordo nessuno all'interno del movimento.

Se continuano su questa strada si autodistruggeranno


----------



## smallball (16 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....Grillo non è fesso, non lo farà.



lo fara' se qualcuno votera' la fiducia a un QUALSIASI governo che non sia 5 stelle


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> lo fara' se qualcuno votera' la fiducia a un QUALSIASI governo che non sia 5 stelle



Qualcuno del M5S la fiducia a Bersani la vota di sicuro.


----------



## smallball (16 Marzo 2013)

servono 158 voti,e' molto molto complicato,non sono i 137 di stasera

- - - Aggiornato - - -

e' decisivo l'eventuale appoggio della Vezzali and c.


----------



## Prinz (16 Marzo 2013)

"Darei un premio speciale a Silvio Berlusconi e al suo governo per la lotta alla mafia” - P. Grasso - 12-05-2012.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> servono 158 voti,e' molto molto complicato,non sono i 137 di stasera
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> e' decisivo l'eventuale appoggio della Vezzali and c.




Grillo potrebbe ordinare ai suoi di lasciare il Senato, al momento del voto, in modo abbassare il quorum.


----------



## smallball (16 Marzo 2013)

se Monti ordina il no non e' nemmeno sufficiente

- - - Aggiornato - - -

e visto cio' che e' successo x la presidenza al Senato,direi che sta x arrivare l'era Matteo Renzi,la panacea della situazione


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> se Monti ordina il no non e' nemmeno sufficiente




Non credo che Monti dirà di no votando di fatto con il centro-destra.


----------



## smallball (16 Marzo 2013)

attendiamo e vediamo,x me la legislatura ha vita breve


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> se Monti ordina il no non e' nemmeno sufficiente
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> e visto cio' che e' successo x la presidenza al Senato,direi che sta x arrivare l'era Matteo Renzi,la panacea della situazione




Renzi, ora, spaccherebbe la colazione di centro-sinistra. Se si andrà a nuove elezioni Renzi potrà essere il candidato senza appoggio della SEL.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



smallball ha scritto:


> attendiamo e vediamo,x me la legislatura ha vita breve



Sulla carta non dovrebbe durare molto ma i nostri politici, non dimentichiamolo, difficilmente mollano le poltrone.


----------



## smallball (16 Marzo 2013)

Renzi senza Sel prenderebbe una marea di voti moderati,voti andati a Monti e al PDL


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] è chiaro che Renzi e Grillo si giocheranno le prossime elezioni.


----------



## smallball (16 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @smalball è chiaro che Renzi e Grillo si giocheranno le prossime elezioni.




nel caso succedesse cosi' ,con un "bipolarismo" avrebbe senso il Porcellum


----------



## esjie (16 Marzo 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Quindi oggi è il chip sottopelle che gli ha imposto di votare scheda bianca?



Ottima padronanza della lingua. Aggiungerei "Siamo la genti. Il potere ci temono"


----------



## Livestrong (17 Marzo 2013)

Se il m5s lascia l'aula la lascia anche il Pdl e non c e il numero minimo legale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Grillo se è coerente butti fuori quelli che hanno votato per Grasso



Sembra averti letto


> "Nella votazione di oggi per la presidenza del Senato è mancata la trasparenza. Il voto segreto non ha senso, l'eletto deve rispondere delle sue azioni ai cittadini con un voto palese. Se questo è vero in generale, per il MoVimento 5 Stelle, che fa della trasparenza uno dei suoi punti cardinali, vale ancora di più. Per questo vorrei che i senatori del M5S dichiarino il loro voto.
> Nel "Codice di comportamento eletti MoVimento 5 Stelle in Parlamento" sottoscritto liberamente da tutti i candidati, al punto Trasparenza è citato:
> - Votazioni in aula decise a maggioranza dei parlamentari del M5S.
> Se qualcuno si fosse sottratto a questo obbligo ha mentito agli elettori, spero ne tragga le dovute conseguenze."



Onestamente non penso sia un bene questa uscita, vediamo che succede domani


----------



## Livestrong (17 Marzo 2013)

Onore a grillo infatti


----------



## Marilson (17 Marzo 2013)

divisioni nel M5S+L


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sembra averti letto
> 
> 
> Onestamente non penso sia un bene questa uscita, vediamo che succede domani





Grillo forse preferiva rischiare la riconferma di Schifani?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo forse preferiva rischiare la riconferma di Schifani?



Blu ti riporto un commento che ho letto su un articolo che esprime un punto di vista interessante e sul quale mi trovo in sintonia.




> Il tatticismo da vecchia politica: votare qualcuno per non far vincere un altro. Schifani sarebbe stato peggio? Beh, se entriamo in questa logica, finirà che voterete di tutto. Allora, con la stessa logica potremmo dire che la scesa in campo del M5S in queste elezioni ha favorito Berlusconi e, di riflesso, Schifani, rubando voti al Centrosinistra. Strana però la scelta di non votare la Boldrini e poi votare Grasso, l’ex procuratore nazionale antimafia che disse che avrebbe dato a Berlusconi un premio per la lotta contro la mafia, lo stesso che ha criticato un altro magistrato siciliano illustre, Ingroia. Grasso certamente non dispiacerà alla destra, che l’ha elogiato in passato, la stessa destra di Berlusconi e Schifani; ma ora anche parte del M5S ha partecipato al gioco, tradendo la compattezza e la parola data agli elettori. E mentre alcuni del M5S votavano Grasso, il gruppo di Monti si asteneva compatto, anziché votare Schifani. Bersani si starà fregando le mani…


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Blu ti riporto un commento che ho letto su un articolo che esprime un punto di vista interessante e sul quale mi trovo in sintonia.



Stanis, leggo sempre attentamente le tue considerazioni e ne apprezzo la pacatezza ma consentimi di ricordarti che in politica non esistono i migliori ma solo i meno peggio perciò il M5S evitando il rischio di una riconferma di Schifani ha scelto, per me, il male minore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stanis, leggo sempre attentamente le tue considerazioni e ne apprezzo la pacatezza ma consentimi di ricordarti che in politica non esistono i migliori ma solo i meno peggio perciò il M5S evitando il rischio di una riconferma di Schifani ha scelto, per me, il male minore.



Blu il fatto è che per me non ha evitato proprio nessun rischio, come poi si è visto nelle votazioni... 
Che Schifani non venisse eletto era un dato certo, la paura di una sua elezione mi pareva immotivata onestamente, visto che comunque Monti sta col PD ufficiosamente. 
L'errore in questo caso non è poi quello di aver votato grasso, ma nel non essere stati compatti avendo rifiutato la votazione della maggioranza e andando per i fatti propri.
Spero sia un errore dovuto all'ingenuità e all'inesperienza. Se ad ogni votazioni ognuno si fa prendere da una questione diversa e vota per i cavoli suoi fa perdere potere d'azione al movimento, c'è bisogno di solidità.


----------



## James Watson (17 Marzo 2013)

Mi piace perché qualcuno ieri fuori dal parlamento pur di difendere il pastrocchio che si è venuto a creare ieri ha avuto persino il coraggio di dire che grasso=schifani.
Proprio, identici oserei dire. Eh, ma l'importante è che ci sia IL NUOVO. Onestamente, certe argomentazioni dei M5spiùelle non si possono sentire


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Blu il fatto è che per me non ha evitato proprio nessun rischio, come poi si è visto nelle votazioni...
> Che Schifani non venisse eletto era un dato certo, la paura di una sua elezione mi pareva immotivata onestamente, visto che comunque Monti sta col PD ufficiosamente.
> L'errore in questo caso non è poi quello di aver votato grasso, ma nel non essere stati compatti avendo rifiutato la votazione della maggioranza e andando per i fatti propri.
> Spero sia un errore dovuto all'ingenuità e all'inesperienza. Se ad ogni votazioni ognuno si fa prendere da una questione diversa e vota per i cavoli suoi fa perdere potere d'azione al movimento, c'è bisogno di solidità.




Le ragioni interne del M5S sono un conto e sono comprensibili ma non si può pensare che chi (come mi sembra sia emerso ieri) viene da una terra come la Sicilia metta sullo stesso piano Grasso e Schifani. Il M5S potrà avere grandi meriti ma, secondo me, dovrà evitare estremizzazioni insostenibili davanti alla sua stessa base.


----------



## Hell Krusty (17 Marzo 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi piace perché qualcuno ieri fuori dal parlamento pur di difendere il pastrocchio che si è venuto a creare ieri ha avuto persino il coraggio di dire che grasso=schifani.
> Proprio, identici oserei dire. Eh, ma l'importante è che ci sia IL NUOVO. Onestamente, certe argomentazioni dei M5spiùelle non si possono sentire


Orellana, il candidato del M5S+L, ha detto che non avrebbe votato Grasso perchè non lo conosceva...


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Marzo 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Orellana, il candidato del M5S+L, ha detto che non avrebbe votato Grasso perchè non lo conosceva...


No, dai...


----------



## vota DC (17 Marzo 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Comunque Grasso è quello di "Darei un premio a Silvio Berlusconi per la lotta alla mafia"...



E che ha affossato l'indagine sulla trattativa. Schifani aveva interessi chiari, Grasso è stato il professionista antimafia che per paura di perdere il lavoro non è andato a fondo con il lavoro!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Marzo 2013)

Opinioni in merito?
Non la sapevo mica sta cosa

"Grasso, quando arrivò alla Procura di Palermo nel 2000, si ritrovò Schifani indagato per mafia e lo fece subito archiviare (l’indagine fu riaperta dopo la sua dipartita). Così, un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte, divenne il cocco del Pdl (che lo impose alla Pna, estromettendo per legge Caselli), del Centro (che voleva candidarlo) e del Pd (che l’ha candidato). "


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Grasso si dimezza stipendio e scorta, il taglio porta da 18.600 a 9.000 euro al mese la remunerazione.
Ansa


----------

